# do my wing mirrors fold in????



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

as above

always thought they didnt and didnt want to force them but i've just seen a pic of a tt on the net and im sure they were folded in!

thanks


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

They do indeed...........don't be afraid.!!


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

H4KSY said:


> They do indeed...........don't be afraid.!!


Go on give em a shove...


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

I had the same

I have only had mine 3 weeks.

They dont go far and its not worth it.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine go all the way in, try again


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

They don't stick out enough to bother...


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I never knew they folded!!! And I'm on my second TT


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

awsome!! how do they fold?  just bend them in towards the window??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT1012 said:


> awsome!! how do they fold?  just bend them in towards the window??


Yep they should just twist in over


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

pics of your folded wing mirrors?!?!  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

you're kidding :lol:

oh no, my ignorance is finally getting the better of me... :roll:

*races outside to give it a go*

edit: ITS TRUE! ITS TRUE!! :lol: 8)


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

post em up!!!

I'm goning to try and fold mine after work!! :mrgreen:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

They even fold the other way too with the glass facing out. Looks quite fashionable in a high street outside your local hair salon :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course they fold, but try to avoid the snapping action towards the end of the twist as it can be quite sharp and break something. Twist with both hands towards window, always following the twist......


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

slineTT said:


> Of course they fold, but try to avoid the snapping action towards the end of the twist as it can be quite sharp and break something. Twist with both hands towards window, always following the twist......


okay................................................................?! :-| :?

PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! PICS! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

you um.. you could just go do it


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I found this out by going through a gap too small for my car to fit.

Thought I'd be needing a new wing mirror but found it was fine and had just folder in when hit.

Nick


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

but they really do fold the other way too. It looks quite cool until someone smashes into it as it only folds half way. They are useless folded anyway.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

i still say PICS!PICS!PICS!PICS!PICS!PICS!PICS! :mrgreen:


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

There ya go mate. anything for a fellow TT Owner...

:mrgreen:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

not really a useful pic as that is a mk2.

Hey you, get on your own forum lol


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

smithtt said:


> not really a useful pic as that is a mk2.
> 
> Hey you, get on your own forum lol


I'm outta here the moment I get one!!! 

so.. I'll stay with you for a while, friends!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

friends :lol:

I'm off this whole forum the moment I get my M3
17 months left
Its like we are in her majestys prison. counting down our release date lol.

What you in for?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Just to prove i really do have "too much time on my hands" hehe




























So your talking an inch and a half difference :? I knew it wasn't much but thought it'd more than that!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

well that clears that up. How many post do I have to post to reach your level mr Maryland?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

At your currant rate you may be in your M3 before you reach the magic mark :wink: "Mr Maryland" :?:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Just to prove i really do have "too much time on my hands" hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! AWSOME! And fair play for you to actually go to the trouble of taking a tape measure out with you and everything!!

TOP MAN! :mrgreen:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr Maryland Cookie that is!
I have posted 500 and odd posts in 5 or so months. I think that is quite impressive. I wish the M3 will hurry up and arrive. Its the daddy lol. step down tt


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

smithtt said:


> Mr Maryland Cookie that is!


Still don't get it :? 

M3 has NO boost you know. :wink:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

smithtt said:


> Mr Maryland Cookie that is!
> I have posted 500 and odd posts in 5 or so months. I think that is quite impressive. I wish the M3 will hurry up and arrive. Its the daddy lol. step down tt


500 odd posts on a TT forum and you dont like TT's?!


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm too scared to do it!!! pics anyone?!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i love tt's but I love the m3 better, just can't insure it yet! Also the cookie term is because of qooqui's name. Thats what it looks like it sounds.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

RobLE said:


> I'm too scared to do it!!! pics anyone?!


i still havent actually done it either!! the fear still has me!! lol


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't think they folded in either - but after reading this post i tried it. I am sure they hadn't been folded in 8 years....but they do indeed. I don't think i would do it unless i thought it was absloutely necessary as its quite a force required to turn them. Guess thats a good thing from a security point of view - as harded to break by a passer by on a friday night!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

if you cup the end of the mirror with your and then lift slightly (im talking mm's) push towards the window you do not need to give it any force


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

just done mine and i didn't know about it! 

2" makes a difference!


----------



## Wolf_uk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't believe this thread has kept going! All wing mirror I know fold in!


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I have decided after giving this much thought and deliberation to only fold mine in when/if it becomes absolutely necessary 

until that time..they'll be no folding for me!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wolf_uk said:


> I can't believe this thread has kept going! All wing mirror I know fold in!


I can't believe it still going either so feel obligated to post on it now...

Funny how people still call them wing mirrors when they have been fitted to the doors for something like 30 years


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

well thats true regarding wing mirrors and not door mirrors...traditionalists...!

but no, I will make no attempt to fold in case they go lose, break, electrics stop working...!!!!


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

well I'm happy now 

after starting this thread each evening when i get home (after using another car for work) i have been totally forgetting to try folding the DOOR(!!!) mirrors, until last night that was!! I wans putting the bins out and usually struggle to get the bin past the door mirror on the drive and realised "hey - theyre meant to fold!" and yes they do!!   LOL

end of thread! :mrgreen:


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I think its quite funny how this thread is continuing about such a simple thing...

...theres a TT down the road from me - I may try folding the door/wing mirrors in on that one to see how it works before any attempt is made at mine


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

RobLE said:


> I think its quite funny how this thread is continuing about such a simple thing...
> 
> ...*theres a TT down the road from me - I may try folding the door/wing mirrors in on that one to see how it works before any attempt is made at mine *


lol good idea!


----------



## viakruzis (Feb 18, 2013)

After 6 years of having my TT, I discover that the wing mirrors can be folded... LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

viakruzis said:


> After 6 years of having my TT, I discover that the wing mirrors can be folded... LOL


No they can't god help you when you try to unfold them :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

viakruzis said:


> After 6 years of having my TT, I discover that the wing mirrors can be folded... LOL


And 6 years to find this forum too!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

They are stiff but do fold in 

As mentioned no point as they don't stick out far enough.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I am going to try this didn't know if they did or didn't !


----------



## viakruzis (Feb 18, 2013)

They are a bit hard, but they actually do...


----------

